# My palate burned after I ate hot meal



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to express that my palate burned because I ate hot food/hot coffee

Suulakini kärventi tosi lämmin ruoan/kahvin vuoksi. (?)

How can I say, when I am about to eat some food fresh from microwave, that it is so hot that it almost burned my palate?

Ruoka on tosi lämmin, minun suulakini kärventämäisillään! (?)


----------



## Gavril

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> I would like to express that my palate burned because I ate hot food/hot coffee
> 
> Suulakini kärventi tosi lämmin ruoan/kahvin vuoksi. (?)



Possibly,

_Kitalakea poltti kuuma ruoka/kahvi._

This is literally, ”Hot food/coffee burned (my) palate”. If your entire palate was burned (rather than just some parts of it), you would say _kitalaen _instead of _kitalakea_.

I think the verb _kärventää _is normally used when there’s actual fire involved, rather than a hot liquid. (By the way, the past tense is _kärvensi_, not _kärventi._)


> How can I say, when I am about to eat some food fresh from microwave, that it is so hot that it almost burned my palate?
> 
> Ruoka on tosi lämmin, minun suulakini kärventämäisillään! (?)



_Ruoka/kahvi on niin kuumaa, että melkein poltti kitalakea/kitalaen._


----------



## Hakro

You gave a perfect aswer, Gavril!

_Suulaki_ is a correct word but _kitalaki_ is much more common.


----------



## kirahvi

Kitalaki or suulaki are correct, but I really don't think they're used all that often. 

Usually people would just talk about suu and. _Ruoka on niin kuumaa, että suu palaa._


----------

